# Official [email protected] Bulls Monday December 8, 2003,FSChi



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*[email protected] Bulls Monday December 8, 2003,FSChi*

Post all predictions here.


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it will be a close one but if we had Chandler it would make a big difference.

Spurs 97

Bulls 93

JC 26 pts 9 assists
Eddy 9pts 3rbs


I think Curry is going to suck it up against Duncan and Rasho. 

And Duncan is going to have a good game 33 pts 13 rbs 5 assists


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*bulls win!*

take care of the reeling spurs.

bulls 92
spurs 88

crawford 28 
(its fun to write this every game)


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I am SOOOO pumped up for every game now regardless of who we are playing. This is going to be a close one.....again. But to me it's going to the BUlls it's going to be learning experience. They might now win every game...but they can certainly improve every game. I say the BUlls win...all the hard work is about to be rewarded. 

Bulls 90

Spurs 89

Duncan- 31 pts

Curry- 19 pts
Craw- 30 pts


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Mmmmm...

Bulls 91
Spurs 99

Duncan 27, 14
Ginobili 18, 6, 5
Crawford 23, 4, 3


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

San Antonio 100, Chicago 80

Spurs are on a tear right now feasting on the worst teams of the East, 2 easy wins over the Heat and Magic. Bulls are next.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Spurs 99
Bulls 93

High scorer: Crawford with 24


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls be losing

Spurs 100
Bulls 83


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Spurs 89
Bulls 84


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Have to agree with the majority here.

Spurs 93
Bulls 88


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> San Antonio 100, Chicago 80
> 
> Spurs are on a tear right now feasting on the worst teams of the East, 2 easy wins over the Heat and Magic. Bulls are next.


We were 0-7 (a 7 game losing streak) before the coaching change and the trade. We one a game and now we're on another losing streak.

Bulls will extend the streak and get hammered in the process.

Spurs 108
Bulls 90
high scorer Crawford


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 86
Spurs - 89

JC - 22


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Spurs 101
Bulls 88

Hinrich 21


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Spurs will just have too much. Curry will have fits against Rasho and Duncan and we don't have any answer for Duncan. (Chandler would have at least slowed him down a bit). It won't be a high scoring affair but the bulls don't have much of a chance in this one.

Spurs 91
Bulls 83

Kirk Hinrich (yes, THAT Kirk Hinrich) will be high scorer for the bulls with 19. Bowen is gonna give crawford fits.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 101 
Spurs 94 

(this score has to happen one time...doesn't it?) 

JC with 27


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Spurs 95
Bulls 84


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Spurs 92, Bulls 85
TD and Rasho are eating people up inside. With Chandler, there's a chance, but without, there's none. AD, JYD, Blount, and Curry won't be able to stop their big men.

If Turk, Manu, and Parker add up to 25 points, they will win this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls 94
Spurs 92

Another close one.. This time Bulls win (Yea right, lol)

Scorer: 24, Crawford


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

see my next posting


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Upset

Bulls 97
Spurs 94


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Spurs 93
Bulls 80


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Boot accoutrement: 94
Large bovine: 88

Duncan goes nuts in the middle and invites his homies over for some Chrystal in the lane

Hinrich shoots well and continues his good play

AD tries to dribble and severly injures a woman in the second row


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

spurs 102 
bulls 91


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

After Hinrich's strong game and with Robinson ready to go, I feel a lot better about this game than I did the Hornets game. I really want to pick the Bulls, but *for the ribs* I will pick . . .

Spurs 90 Bulls 87

*Previous Picks*

Bulls 90 Bucks 89 (1-0)
Bulls 100 Sixers 82 (1-1)
Bulls 70 Hornets 89 (2-1)
Bulls 87 Spurs 90

Predicted Cumulative: Bulls 260 Opponents 260
Actual Cumulative: Bulls 270 Opponents 267


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Spurs 92
Bulls 81


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Spurs 96
Bulls 91


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

San Antonio 91
Bulls 82

Crawford 24 pts

Now prove me wrong!


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Bulls 88
Spurs 83

I am being optimistic if we lose our next two we are not going to make the playoffs

"But it's a 82 game season."

I know


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*for the ribs*

Bulls 83
Spurs 97

Jamal 19pts
Davis 15
Curry 6
Hinrich 18


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Spurs 95
Bulls 82


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs win 88-83.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

spurs 88
bulls 93


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 20, 2003)

*BULLS LOSE*

Spurs 97
Bulls 89


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 94
Spurs 87

Crawford with 29


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls 85
Spurs 93

Duncan 32
Crawford 22


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Spurs 86
Bulls- 82

Crawford-28
Duncan-40/20/8/8


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm going to be a beacon of hope who will predict a Bulls win tonight.

Bulls 95
Spurs 88


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Any hope that Eddy has a breakout game tonight?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Any hope that Eddy has a breakout game tonight?


Define breakout game?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

A. Standing toe-to-toe with Dunkin on offensive possesions/production

B. Defensively dominating Duncan


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> A. Standing toe-to-toe with Dunkin on offensive possesions/production
> 
> B. Defensively dominating Duncan


LOL!!!

uh...no. I don't see either of those happening. Especially B. I don't even think Curry will be guarding Duncan. He'll probably be on Rasho the whole night. If he is on Duncan, TD will probably foul him out before Skiles can get him out of the game.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Spurs 98 Bulls 92


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Any hope that Eddy has a breakout game tonight?


I was just thinking about how Eddy will do tonight. I can see him getting about three fouls in the first half, getting limited playing time. JC could also struggle with Manu guarding him. It could be a rough night for our scorers. 

Spurs 97 Bulls 86


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> A. Standing toe-to-toe with Dunkin on offensive possesions/production
> 
> B. Defensively dominating Duncan


Bulls will start either Davis or Blount to guard Dunkin (sic).

It would be real nice to see Eddy not punked by Nesterovic tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Spurs 102
Bulls 90


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Starting Lineup

Johnson
Davis
Curry
Gill 
Crawford


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I say we rip the Spurs a new one :yes: 

Bulls 93
Spurs 87

Crawford 33pts


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

We put it all together tonight...

Bulls - 103
Spurs - 89

Jamal w/37 pts.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 91
Spurs 88


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Spurs 97
Bulls 86


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pre-game is on now.

Nater - the site is fast enough for me to do the play-by-play. We can trade off - like when I want to eat dinner ;-)


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks DaBullz and Nater! I really appreciate the play-by-play!
You guys should be getting paid!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Magic getting beaten at home 71-54. 6:16 in third. Suns are winning. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003120819


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Spurs 96, Bulls 80


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Interesting, over his last 3 games Hinrich is averaging 9.3 points and 8.3 assists per game. Are we looking at the first Chicago Bull to one day average a double/double with points and assists as the combo?

Who knows? If he gets the minutes he may come close to that in his rookie year. Anybody know the last NBA rookie to pull that off?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> Spurs 96, Bulls 80


You made it in time, BARELY lol.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*and now the starting lineup for your chicago bulls*

F Antonio Davis
F Linton Johnson
C Eddy Curry
G Kendall Gill
G Jamal Crawford


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Interesting, over his last 3 games Hinrich is averaging 9.3 points and 8.3 assists per game. Are we looking at the first Chicago Bull to one day average a double/double with points and assists as the combo?
> 
> Who knows? If he gets the minutes he may come close to that in his rookie year. Anybody know the last NBA rookie to pull that off?


10+ PPG and 10+ APG has only been done 5 times in NBA history, let alone by a rookie. Magic may have done it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My mistake.

It's 20+ PPG and 10+ APG that's been done 5 times in NBA history.

Magic did 10+ in both several times.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs win the tap

3 second violation called on the Spurs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs are 4-7 on the road.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford brings it up court. Gill takes over at the top of the key (PG).

Linton has to drive the baseline and throw up a shot with :04 on the :24 clock, and misses. Ball goes out of bounds to the Spurs.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

great start we're winning today


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Interesting, over his last 3 games Hinrich is averaging 9.3 points and 8.3 assists per game. Are we looking at the first Chicago Bull to one day average a double/double with points and assists as the combo?
> 
> Who knows? If he gets the minutes he may come close to that in his rookie year. Anybody know the last NBA rookie to pull that off?


Somehow, happyface doesn't see the potential.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bowen posts up Linton and gets off a hook shot from 4 ft and misses. he boards is own miss, passes to nesterovic who misses and the bulls get it.

Gill ends up taking a long 3 from the top of the arc and misses.

Spurs rebound and miss at their end.

Crawford hits a 3 to open teh scoring for the Bulls.

Bown misses a 3 to try and answer. Linton boards


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill and Curry play give and go. Technical foul is called..

Crawford hits the FT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6-0 Bulls!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If JC gets into a good shooting rythm early he could have a big night, which I think would = a bulls win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD playing strong, early.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill forced to create with almost not ime on the :24 clock. Misses the jumper frm the ft line. Davis grabs the offensive board and dunks it.

Nesterovic scores inside for the spurs.

Curry fed nicely by Jamal and misses the soft layup. Davis scores the putback.

Ginobili misses a quick shot.

Crawford on the break pulls up from 22 ft and misses.

Spurs miss at their end

8-2, 8:03 left


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Keep shooting, Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry gets it on th eright side of the lane, about 10 ft from the basket. Faces up and takes the jumper and misses badly, short.

Nesterovic posts up against Curry and travels.

Spurs 1-8 FG
Bulls 3-9

Crawford misses from the top of the key (not a good shot, says the announcer).


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*trying not to get too excited*

spurs always have slow starts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wennington thought AD was fouled on last play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker scores on a jumper for the Spurs

8-4

The Bulls post up Davis and he misses a hook shot.

Ginobili drives right into curry who takes the charge, but he's inside the circle (foul on curry). Late whistle.

Ginobilli hits the 1st FT
And the 2nd

8-6


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford feeds Curry down low, under the basket. He travels while trying to get off another soft shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan misses the baseline shot from 8 ft.

Gill playing PG. Jamal gives it to him in the backcourt and Gill brings it up.

Ball goes to Linton on the right side, he drives, misses the reverse layup, but is fouled.

Timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls announcers talking about how the Bulls offense has troubles.

nater, are you here?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8-6 Bulls. Ugly start. 

SA 22% 
Bulls 27% 

Curry: No points, no rebounds and 1 t/o and 1 foul. He does have 1 assist.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are up 8-6 with Linton going to the line after the timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 8-6 Bulls. Ugly start.
> 
> SA 22%
> ...


That one assist matches his total for the last 5 games combined (I am pretty sure)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Linton makes the 1st
9-6
missed the 2nd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls in the 2-3 zone

Spurs get it to bowen too late in the :24 clock and he hits the sohot but after the buzzer sounds.

Turnover


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford at PG this set.

He drives to the right side and is called for carrying the ball. Turnover.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Big props for DaBullz. Thanks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> That one assist matches his total for the last 5 games combined (I am pretty sure)


You're probably right. I know for sure, the last 3 games he had zero.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls in the zone again.

Parker hits the open 3 after the spurs move it around the horn.

Crawford at PG

TO Davis on top

To Johnson.

he drives to the FT line. To Curry. To Gill at the FT line. He hits

11-9

Bulls back to man defense


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Magic down by 1 now, early in 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan drove the left side of the lane and is fouled shooting, by Johnson.

He hits the 1st FT
Mercer in for Bowen
Duncan misses the 2nd

Gill misses a layup

Duncan feeds Torkoglu in the lane for the layup, but he's fouled.

ERob in for Johnson.

11-10

Tork hits the 1st (tie game, first tie since 0-0)
Missed the 2nd


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Blount in.

We need some Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal doesn't get into the offense really quick, uses up too much of the :24 clock -- red kerr

Jamal misses a running one hander in the lane. Bulls get the board.

Foul, ball out of bounds.

Blount in for Curry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill drives, feeds ERob for the 8 ft hook shot. Missed.

Parker misses a 3. Blount boards.

Craw brings it up, hits a long 2.

Timeout spurs

13-11 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-11 Bulls 2:42.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Blount in.
> 
> We need some Kirk.



Agreed. Team looks a little sluggish.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think this is the longest Kirk has sat in the first quarter all season. Wonder what's up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JYd in the game.

Spurs get it to duncan on Blount. He kicks it out to Parker at the 3pt line. To Mercer, he misses and the ball goes over the backboard.

Hinrich is in at PG.

Crawford drives the lane and hits a hanging jump shot from 6 ft.

15-11


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncamn misses the turnaround jumper.

Horry boards. They run the offense again. Horry gets it 3 ft from the basket on the right side and ERob fouls him.

Hrry to the line


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

As far as I remember, Kirk sat out almost all of the 1st quarter against Philly too. Skiles seems to like to get him in for the last minute or so of the first and then a long, long stretch in the 2nd... some without Jamal, some time with. I think it works pretty well so far... I hope nothing's wrong.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Makes the 1st
Missed the 2nd

Duncan with the offenseiv board
Parker drives, kicks to Hedo for the 3, and he misses. Bulls board.

Horry fouls Crawford in the backcourt.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford triple pump from 3 ft and misses.

Spurs run and Blount called for the foul on Hedo. To the line he goes.

Missed the 1st
and the 2nd

Bulls board


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, I think Kirk usually enters the game with 4 - 6 minutes left in the first, usually right around the 5:00 mark. Not a big deal. Just get the W!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Corey makes his mean face after getting called for a foul. Everyone is unimpressed.

:sour:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Corey makes his mean face after getting called for a foul. Everyone is unimpressed.
> 
> :sour:


:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob gets the ball near the right corner and hits the jumper. After nice passing by the bulls to get it to him.

Blount knocks the ball away from Duncan 1 ft from the basket. Ball OB to spurs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs throw away the inbounds pass. Hinrich looks like he may have a breakaway basket, but three spurs are close. He misdribbles and has to slow it up.

Bulls nearly run out the game and :24 second clock before Jamal misses a fadaway 3 from well behind the arc.

End of Q1

A high scoring quarter for both teams.

17-12 bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 8 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 0 0 0 2 0 
A. Davis 9 2-3 0-0 1-2 2 4 0 0 0 0 0 5 
E. Curry 9 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 2 1 0 0 1 0 
J. Crawford 12 3-8 1-2 1-1 1 2 0 1 0 0 0 8 
K. Gill 9 1-4 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 2 
E. Robinson 4 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 2 
C. Blount 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 3 1 0 0 0 1 0 
K. Hinrich 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 

Totals 57 7-20 1-2 2-3 3 14 4 2 1 0 5 17 
Percentages: .350 .500 .667 Team Rebounds: 1


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Happy to see the Bulls with a lead at the end of Q1, but the Bulls are going to have to play better soon. I wouldn't count on holding the Spurs to 12 points in a quarter again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

17-12!! After one quarter

Bulls 35% 
Spurs 21% and spurs are 5-10 in fts. 

Crawford 8 pts. 

Bulls 14 rebouds. Just 2 t/o


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, the good news is Duncan only has 1 point.

The bad news is there's three quarters left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan with 6 boards. AD with 4.

Ad was playing really good. I don't see why we took him out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls bring it upt, Hinrich at point.

Hinrich, Blount, ERob, Crawford, JYD

JYD misses the basket from inside the lane. :24 second violation.

Crawford out, Gill in.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

man, the Bulls really are eating up the entire shot clock on almost every possession.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Now that was ugly.
:sour:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol. This is typical spurs basketball. Low scoring ugly ball. We can't beat them at this pace.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sprus inbound, bring it up oer half court. Hart to Ginobili, to Horry, at the top of the circle he hits.

17-14

Gill has a pass stolen.

Spurs run, get it to Duncan who has it stripped 1 ft from the basket. Inadvertant whistle. Bulls ball OB.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich brings it up, passes to ERob near the left baseline. He hits the jumper.

19-14


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

futuristxen, hope you didn't take offense to my posts earlier in the other thread about KU.

You damn dirty Mizzou/OU fan......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddie 2-3! Could have used that in the Hornets game.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I'll tell ya Blount sure is hustling.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan hits a really hard bankshot from the left side over Blount and ERob.

Hart fouls Hinrich while he was handling the ball at the top of the key.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill drives, dishes to JYD, his shot is blocked.

Spurs bring it up, get it to Ginobili for the open 3, he hits.

19-19

timeout bulls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pippen and Tyson enjoy the timeout show of the race with the fans in the big plastic balls.

Man, I've seen Pip in a suit so much lately he looks more like an assistant coach on that bench than a player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount hits a 12 ft jumper.

horry misses from near the top of the key.

Gill drives and hits a hook shot/layup

23-19 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: 1:54 left in the 4th quarter. 102-95 Orlando


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Olrando beating Phoenix 100-95 with just under 2 minutes to go.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ESP


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

noooooooooooooooooooooo. want them to go 1-81 so one day the bulls wont be able to break it!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Pippen and Tyson enjoy the timeout show of the race with the fans in the big plastic balls.
> 
> Man, I've seen Pip in a suit so much lately he looks more like an assistant coach on that bench than a player.


he is the leagues highest paid asst coach. there can not be any doubt about that. he wont play 50 games this year


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nesterovic gets it under the basket, can't get off the shot. Bulls try to gain control but knock it out of bounds.

Horry gets it on the inbounds and misses the jumper.

Hinrich gets the ball, gives to Gill (PG) and he brings it up.

Gill drives the lane, dishes to Davis on the left wing, he missed the jumper.

Horry gets a shot from 2 ft and misses. Tip, no, tip, no, Curry finally comes down with it.

Antonion Davis drives and is fouled.

He misses the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

24-19


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker misses a 3 from the right corner.

Duncan off the bench and back in.

Bulls went on a run with him out.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, johnston797, rlucas4257, ScottVdub, DaBullz, 7thwatch, ryzmah, airety, shlomo, E L D R U H M A I,Brian34Cook, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, futuristxen, Kobe4King, patta09, ArtestFan, sp00k, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, itso, elias03,Happyface, jnrjr79)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD gets it in the right block. Drives toward the FT line, drawing Duncan away from the basket. Takes the fadeaway jumper and misses. Gill boards, and is fouled trying to lay it back in.

Hits both FTs

26-19


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls up by 7 the Spur has never lead this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nesterovic hits a jumper from just outside the FT line.

Hinrich with the great feed to ERob who missed the dunk. Curry boards and misses the putback.

Spurs get it down court, run the offense, and get it to nesterovic who hits a 6 ft hook shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has got to start hitting shots like that!!


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, we've lead in every Skiles-coached game, and all it's netted us is a 1-2 record.

Still, we gotta take advantage of the Spurs playing so tentatively and WIN.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I think I have already seen this movie. Bulls lead after 3 to choke in the 4th. 

Call me crazy, but Orlando is still in the Playoffs hunt.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i think curry is constepated. anybody thinks the same?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD having a nice game so far


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Gotta watch Ginobili he can kill ya.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD gets it on the right wing. Holds, fakes, fakes, fakes, finally shots and hits.

28-23

Duncan gets it in the post, hands it to Ginobily as he passes by, Ginobil continues to the basket for the dunk

28-25

Gill called for throwing a forearm at Bowen.

Timeout

28-25
5:51 left


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry needs to hit any shot period. I think Greg Ostertag would own him right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Magic win by 7.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs have more points this Q than all of last Q

Bulls have just 6 assists. Hinrich has 2, Curry has <B>2</B>.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

has anyone else seen this. Bulls lead for 44 minutes, control the game, dont put the other team away, and then bam, lose it at the end. Thats whats going to happen tonight. I hate to say it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford back in. Spurs get it to duncan on the left side of the lane. He hits the bank shot.

28-27


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: Rams over CLE 3-0 in first quarter.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

AD nice bank shot. Curry learn to finish:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford lobs for Curry who can't convert. ERob boards and has his putback blocked. Bulls come away with it. To Crawford for the open 3 and he missed.

Parker called for travelling, so the Bulls get it back.

28-27 still


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill drives to the hoop, gets his shot blocked in traffic, OB.

Blount in for Curry.

Hinrich is on the bench, too.

Gill called for offensive foul, driving into Bowen.

Blount is limping, he has to go out, Curry right back in.

Blount doesn't look good.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I think Blount rolled his ankle.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount hurt...Curry back in.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Again: Why isnt Fizer getting any playing time???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker drives the right side of the lane and gets to within 3 ft of the basket and misses the shot, banking it too hard off the glass.

Bulls run the offense. Crawford passes up a bad shot. Bulls get it to Gill on the right side. He drives, pumps, gets fouled.

Hits the 1st FT
Hinrich ready to come in. They say he has a strained lower back, and had ice on it. Blount into the locker room

Gill converts both fts

30-27

Ginobili feeds duncan on the right block, he fluidly turns and hits a bank shot that looked like a layup.

Curry just threw the ball to Bowen, turnover.

Jamal steals it and goes the length of the floor for the layup.

32-29


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Good hands Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs zip it around the arc. Get it inside finally to Bowen. He misses badly, almost a pass to Nesterovic. he misses. Bulls run the offense and ERob turns it over.

Timeout


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Every Bulls fan hate Blount. Now we are going to see how valueable he is.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich in the game with the sore back.
Ginobily gets the ball on the right wing and hits.
32-31
~2:00 left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Every Bulls fan hate Blount. Now we are going to see how valueable he is.


EVERY Bulls fan? I don't hate him.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

noooooooooooooooooooooo. want them to go 1-81 so one day the bulls wont be able to break it!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford is really slow at tgetting the bulls into their offense. They consume so much time he's forced to take a tough shot at the top of the key and misses.

Spurs step on the sideline running their offense and turn it over.

Bulls get it to Davis on the right block. He drives across the baseline and is fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD hits both

34-31

Parker gets it to Ginobili who passes up the open 3. Drives around ERob and is fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs try to get it in to Duncan and JYD pokes it free. Hinrich comes up with it.

Jamal drives the rights ide of the lane and hits the layup.

Spurs throw it away, OB. Bulls ball

36-31


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls should hold for the last shot. Instead, Jamal drives to the left block, slips, ball goes free. He and Duncan end up with it, jump ball.

Duncan taps the jump back and nobody touches it before it goes out of bounds. Bulls ball.

Inbounds pass is knocked away from ERob. Ball ends up in bulls hands and ERob gets the quick score.

Duncan is forced to take the last second 3 and misses way short, airball.

38-31 bulls at half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

38-31. Bulls lead at HT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 8 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 0 0 0 2 0 
A. Davis 19 3-6 0-0 4-6 3 5 0 0 0 0 0 10 
E. Curry 15 0-4 0-0 0-0 1 4 2 2 0 1 1 0 
J. Crawford 18 5-12 1-3 1-1 1 2 0 1 1 0 0 12 
K. Gill 19 2-7 0-0 4-4 1 4 0 3 0 0 2 8 
E. Robinson 16 3-5 0-0 0-0 1 2 1 1 0 0 2 6 
C. Blount 6 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 4 1 0 1 0 1 2 
K. Hinrich 11 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 2 0 1 0 0 0 
J. Williams 8 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 

Totals 120 14-38 1-3 9-11 8 24 7 7 4 1 8 38 
Percentages: .368 .333 .818 Team Rebounds: 5


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If Hinrich can't play in the 2nd half, we may see a backcourt of Jamal+Gill for the whole 2nd half. The alternative is to play ERob at SG for some minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 14 pts in the paint. Spurs, 10.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, Chops, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, krob, curry_52*, macro6*, bullsfanindc, RoRo, Coachking, tyson2323, shlomo, BullspgJayWill#22, badfish, Brian34Cook, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, patta09, ArtestFan, bpm183, JPBulls, Sith, VincentVega, elias03, Happyface, DaBullz)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I bet this game resembles a J-Lo movie.

Ugh.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is Hinrich visibly slugglish/hurting?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Is Hinrich visibly slugglish/hurting?


Not sluggish that I noticed, but when he dove for that loose ball and landed on his back, he was grimacing pretty bad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Everyone is sluggish :laugh: 

But that was a nice run to end the half


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 38 points at halftime.

They had 38 points in Q4 last game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, Chops, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, krob, curry_52*, macro6*, bullsfanindc, RoRo, Coachking, tyson2323, shlomo, BullspgJayWill#22, badfish, Brian34Cook, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, patta09, ArtestFan, bpm183, JPBulls, Sith, VincentVega, elias03, Happyface, DaBullz)



That's weird. I've been on this forum the whole game. Sometimes this seeems to happen though where the name doesn't show up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wait. I skipped a few pages. Hinrich got hurt? We have no depth in the backcourt. Say it ain't so.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

The United Center: Bad basketball and fat men in drag. Bring the whole family and come on down! :hurl:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wait. I skipped a few pages. Hinrich got hurt? We have no depth in the backcourt. Say it ain't so.


Hinrich has a strained lower back. He was on the bench with an ice pack on it and ace bandage.

He came in and played, but it he is noticably hurting.

I wonder if sitting in the locker room at half time will be bad for his back.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sluggish that I noticed, but when he dove for that loose ball and landed on his back, he was grimacing pretty bad.


I thought he looked a bit sluggish as soon as he got in the game. He didn't look as quick as he usually does. Wonder how long he's been burting?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich did not take a shot in the first half. 

Curry needs to come to play in the second half. 

Blount sprained left knee. Will not return. 

Hinrich back spasms. will try and give it a go.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

If anyone looks lethargic it's Eddy. He's playing like a big Puss so far. He's getting forced off the block by Rasho, getting stuck under the opponents basket during rebounding situations, and did not look like he wanted to be out there in the first half. At least his hair looks nice.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Heinrich is having back spasms but will try to go and Blount has a sprained knee


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry guarding Duncan.  :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount will not return.

Hinrich has back spasms and is probable.

Bulls witht he ball. Crawford dribbling until there's 10 on the shot clock. Start the offense. Missed jumper. Spurs board. Jamal with teh steal at half court. Runs up to the top of the key and hits the bucket.

Duncan hits for the spurs.

Jamal gets the ball on the right wing. Jumps, looks to pass in the air, ends up shooting, misses. Gets his own board. AD gets it and travels.

Parker gets the layup.

Crawford called for offensive foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ginobili gets a wide open look at the top of tha rc, hits the 3.

40-38

Gill throws it away. Parker drives, has it knocked away. Bowen dives on the loose ball, calls timeout.

Hinrich is lying on the floor getting his back massaged.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kerr just asked who would be the Bulls backup PG if Hinrich can't go.

Wrong question. Who's the 3rd guard, period.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs inbound. Get it to Bowen for the open 3 from the left side. Hits.

Spurs with their first lead 41-10. 10-2 run for the Spurs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal hits a tough running jumper form the left FT line. 

Nesterovic hits a hook shot from the right block.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry misses a soft shot from 4 ft. 

Ginobili misses a contested 3 from the right side. Spurs rebound, though. Nesterovic is fouled when he gets in the lane.

Nesterovic hits a jumper from the right side

45-42

14-2 run for spurs

Linton Johnson called for the offensive foul, so Bulls turn it over.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker hits a jumper from the top of the circle.

47-42 Spurs

Bulls call timeout as they cross half court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nesterovic outplaying Eddy in every phase of the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Here we go.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Here we go.


We have virtually no offense, outside of Jamal creating for himself. We can't keep up the defensive effort with Hinrich out and with Curry on the floor.

Here we go.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs scored 19 pts in Q2.

They have 16 in the first 5 minutes of Q3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have been outscored 16-4.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if the bulls have any chance of winning, Kirk is going to have to give us some gritty minutes. we are at our best with him playing

Who would have ever thought that I would be saying that on draft day. Atleast i am flexible and can admit my mistakes. now go get them kirk


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is in. He gets the ball to AD who hits the 16 foot jumper

Parker lobs too tall for ginobili, it hits the backboard, bulls board. Jamal misses a quick 3 from the left side. Spurs board.

47-44

Parker drives and hits the 6 ft jumper in the lane

49-44


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JYD gets it at the top of the key. Hands to Jamal. He drives into a tripe team, shoots, has it blocked. JYD gets the loose ball, and has it stolen.

Spurs miss and Bulls get it back.

To AD on the left side. He drives, stops, pops.

49-46


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can eddy curry please just make one layup tonight? Just one. Show you're not completely incompetent. He's putting up a pathetic statline right now. It's killing us.

Eddy Curry=the weakest link


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BTW, no Fizer again thus far. I know he's missed practices, but you'd think we could use his offense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thank God for AD.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD fouls Duncan trying to get position in the post.

Inbounds to Duncan. To Ginobili. He drives, passes behind the back, to nobody, out of bounds to bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I honestly wouldn't mind trading Curry straight up for a decent SF at this point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD again on the left wing. Misses the fadeaway jumper.

Duncan with the nice drive and layup.

51-46

Davis gets it on the left block. Hook-pass to JYD on the right block. he's fouled, and the ball just wouldn't go in.

To the line he goes.

Made the 1st
Missed the 2nd

51-47


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> We have virtually no offense, outside of Jamal creating for himself. We can't keep up the defensive effort with Hinrich out and with Curry on the floor.
> ...



Thats what I was getting at, it wasn't a good Here We Go.
:laugh: 


I really don't like the feeling I get watching them, worrying about the ball whenever its in anyone's hand but JC's.
Not exactly consistent Offense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Karma catching up to the Spurs after a bad Q1. 10-12 from the field so far in the 3rd.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs pass nicely around the horn. They get it to nesterovic for the layup, and he's fouled by Hinrich.

He converts the FT

54-47


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal drives, misses the running one hander. He tips the pass from Nesterovic up in the air and grabs it. And he's fouled trying for the layup.

He misses the 1st FT
makes the 2nd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker drives around the screen at the top of the key and hits a tough shot.

ERob hits a tough jumper from the left side of the FT line, off the screen. And he's fouled.

56-50
Horry in Nesterovic out
Makes the FT

56-51

BTW, ERob may get his first 10 point game tonight.

Parker with the razzle dazzle layup try, misses.

Bulls get it to JYD from 15 ft on the right wing, he misses, ball goes over the backboard


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Look for Crawford to take over in the 4th Quarter.

JYD has no business shooting a 15 footer from the wing. No Business.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs get it to duncan in the left block. He turns to face up. Davis reaches in and is called for the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker drives across the lane, kicks out, shot is missed.

Bulls run the offense. Hinrich has it knocked away and out of bounds to the Bulls. Horry gave him a good body slam.

Erob misses a jumper from the right wing. No white shirts going for the rebound.

Brown hits a jumper for the Spurs

58-51

AD on the left wing, draws the double team, hits Crawford for a wide open 3 look, and he hits

58-54


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Kickout to Crawford ..for 3-cola!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs run the shot clock down to 3 seconds and JYD bails them out by fouling Horry off the ball. He goes to the line for 2 shots

Makes the 1st
Ginobili back in
Horry missed the 2nd

59-54


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

About 1:00 left.

Crawford tries to drive around an AD screen. AD is called for the offensive foul, his 3rd.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

It's funny that the two players that everyone was so adamant about giving away earlier in the season (Crawford and ERob) are our two best scoring options.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs 12-16 this quarter 

Bulls, 7-17


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls pressure the inbounds. Spurs get it in. Ginobili goes for the layup and leaves it short. Crawford drives and misses the layup. JYD rebounds and they get it to crawford on the right wing for the open jumper, he hits

59-56

Spurs hold for the last shot. To duncan on the right wing. Crossover dribble, spin move, bank shot. good

61-56 after Q3


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

JYD offense board off of a Craw miss, work around to Craw .. FG Crawford.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> It's funny that the two players that everyone was so adamant about giving away earlier in the season (Crawford and ERob) are our two best scoring options.


If we had Kobe, Shaq, Iverson, TMac, Pierce and traded them all away for guys like JYD and AD, we'd still have the same two best scoring options at this point.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> It's funny that the two players that everyone was so adamant about giving away earlier in the season (Crawford and ERob) are our two best scoring options.



In all fairness, I think there was pretty universal disdain for ERob (notice not too many people calling him ERobbery anymore) while the jury was more split on Jamal. There were people adamant about getting rid of him, but it certainly wasn't "everyone".


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

61-56 Spurs after three quarters. 

Spurs up to almost 50% for the game. 

Curry really hurt us tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 13 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 1 0 0 3 0 
A. Davis 31 5-9 0-0 4-6 4 10 1 2 2 0 3 14 
E. Curry 20 0-5 0-0 0-0 1 4 2 2 0 1 2 0 
J. Crawford 30 9-21 2-5 2-3 2 3 2 2 2 0 1 22 
K. Gill 23 2-8 0-0 4-4 1 4 0 4 0 0 2 8 
E. Robinson 23 4-7 0-0 1-1 1 2 2 1 0 0 2 9 
C. Blount 6 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 4 1 0 1 0 1 2 
K. Hinrich 19 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 3 0 1 0 1 0 
J. Williams 15 0-3 0-0 1-2 1 2 1 1 1 0 1 1 

Totals 180 21-55 2-5 12-16 11 32 12 13 7 1 16 56 
Percentages: .382 .400 .750 Team Rebounds: 6


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal needs to take most of the shots in the 4th. He should be our 1st and 2nd options on offense right now, especially w/ Hinrich playing hurt.

Is Hinrich still grimacing?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Whats so great about the Spurs???


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What could be the difference maker for the Bulls in this game?? Playing with 4 players against the World Champs (Where is Eddy Curry??)

:upset:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, I think there was pretty universal disdain for ERob (notice not too many people calling him ERobbery anymore) while the jury was more split on Jamal. There were people adamant about getting rid of him, but it certainly wasn't "everyone".


You're right ... it definitely wasn't me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone else losing hope w/ Curry as the games go by?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs ball, bulls full court press. 

Hart gets it over half court. JYD flops and gets the turnover on the Spurs.

ERob inside to Eddy. His pass to ERob cutting to the bucket is knocked out of bounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JYD, I think, drives the right side and missed the bank shot.

Spurs get it upcourt quick and Horry hits a long 3.

Crawford drives the right side of the lane and hits a hook shot on the run.

Horry called for an offensive foul, as JYD flops again.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Anyone else losing hope w/ Curry as the games go by?


No Eddy is young and he's going to struggle against All-star big men in the league. He'll be alright as time goes on.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right ... it definitely wasn't me.



Very true.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> No Eddy is young and he's going to struggle against All-star big men in the league. He'll be alright as time goes on.


 R. Nesterovic an all-star?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Eddy needs to work on his inside moves. He'll learn that he cannot over power every opponent. Plus, when he doesn't get the foul call, he needs to play through it. He's young, he'll be fine in due time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Notice Eddy crying to the ref and standing flat-footed after he gets blocked rather than making a play for the ball. The guy really didn't show up tonight.


Also, Duncan just sat down. Again, I could see Fizer here for some much needed offense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford gets it to Curry 1 ft from the basket. Curry has it blocked by Duncan. Loose ball, grabbed by ERob and Brown, jump ball.

Ginobili steals the tipped ball. Duncan on the left block, moves out on the wing with it. JYD called for foul away from the ball.

Nesterovic and Parker back in. duncan out.

64-58

Horry with the quick touch pass to nesterovic for the dunk.

66-58

Curry gets it on the right side. Moves to the hole. Is fouled by Nesterovic.

Bulls trying to double team everyone who gets the ball, agressively.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> R. Nesterovic an all-star?


No, but Tim Duncan is an he is an influence in the paint.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Eddys first 2


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Let Crawford takeover. Please.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Eddy waking up late and a holding foul


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddy Curry TAKING OVER!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry hits both FTs.

Manu drives and stumbles, throws it up, it barely misses. Horry called for the foul over the back.

Jamal feeds Curry too close to miss. He gets his first FG of the game.

Spurs miss and Horry gets the board. Curry fouls him. Stil spurs ball.

Parker misses a running shot in the lane. Curry boards. Has it stolen. Nesterovic gets the dunk.

Bulls get it to Curry on the right bock. He turns, shoots a jump hook and makes it.

Horry misses a 3. Fast break for Bulls, long pass to JYD. He fakes, Horry goes up. Horry grabs the rim/net to keep from falling on JYD. JYD misses the shot and falls to the floor. No goaltending call. JYD to the line.

Timeout


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I love the way Crawford is getting Curry shots. And he sees the court well. After JYD's miss/foul, how many blow JC assists have there been this game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who passed the smelling salts under Curry's nose?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who passed the smelling salts under Curry's nose?



Someone must have told him the world on the boards and he took offense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who passed the smelling salts under Curry's nose?


I don't know. But they need to keep it taped there. :grinning:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Interesting: Gail Fischer reports that Skiles ripped into Eddy right before that 6 point output.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Weak foul call on Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Interesting: Gail Fischer reports that Skiles ripped into Eddy right before that 6 point output.


He should have.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

68-64 spurs. 4 pt game.

JYD to the line to close the gap.
Makes the 1st
Makes the 2nd

JYD is the slowest guy at the FT line ever.

Baseball pass after the made FT to Kevin Brown. He's fouled by Curry (4th).

Makes the 1st FT
Duncan in for Horry
AD in for JYD
Bown in 
Makes the 2nd FT

70-66


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who passed the smelling salts under Curry's nose?



Jamal did  

Hes the Bulls version of AI


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD gets it on the left side. Works it, misses a short shot, and Curry tips it in on the weak side.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

finally someone took a **** on currys face to wake him up. i dont think it was the salt


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

This should be interesting ... with Bowen (one of the league's best man-to-man defenders) on Craw.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Someone tell Eddy we play 4 quarters of basketball. Not one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brown drives up the middle of the lane, and miakes the layup.

Crawford stops and shoots a 3 early in the offense. Misses.

Spurs get it to duncan, he misses the turn around hook from the right block.

Bulls get it to AD on the left block. He hits a tough turn around fadeaway shot from 8 ft. 72-70


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

What does it mean to say "weak side"? Thx.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

AD recovers balance and scores


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice pick Eddy


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan gets it on the left side. Rolls to the basket and hits the hook shot.

Crawford drives from the left side to the right side of the lane and hits a running jumper.

Weak side is the side where the opponents have their backs to.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

probably already been discussed, but when I checked in someone said something about Hinrich being hurt. What happened to him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker misses a layup. Bulls run their offense. Looking to get it to Crawford, but can't. Hinrich drives and is fouled. He'll go to the line.

Timeout first, though.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> What does it mean to say "weak side"? Thx.


The weak side is the side of the court that has the fewest players.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

This game is getting really --><-- Close!!!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

can anyone update me on the score?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> probably already been discussed, but when I checked in someone said something about Hinrich being hurt. What happened to him?



Out briefly with back spasms. He's playing through it now, obviously, but looks a little tentative.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> What does it mean to say "weak side"? Thx.


Since I have more time to answer fully.

AD got it on the left block. The defense all turned to face him. he shot, and the ball went over the basket to the right side where Curry was able to tip it in. He was ont he "weak" side, Davis the strong side.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 6-10 this quarter. Spurs. 5-11. Curry has all 8 of his points this quarter.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> probably already been discussed, but when I checked in someone said something about Hinrich being hurt. What happened to him?


I think they mentioned back spasms.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's 74-72

Hinrich doesn't go to the line after all.

Bulls inbounds. To Crawford. To ERob on the right wing, he missed the jumper. Spurs board.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

skata


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1 fast break point the entire game.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry a block a score and a 3 point play Bulls lead


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy! Block on defensive end. Gets ball on offensive end. Count it and the foul. Crowd going nuts. Seems like momentum is starting to shift.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 2-6 in threes for the game. Crawford has all 6 shot attempts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs get the ball to Duncan in perfect position on the left block. he looks like he moves in slow motion. He turns to the left hand for the hook. Eddy comes over from the weak side and blocks it.

On the offensive end, Crawford feeds Curry and he hits and is fouled.

And he makes the FT to give the Bulls their first lead ina long while.

Curry is called for a technical foul (illegal D).

Manu hits the FT


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

'k, thanks. I think it get it. It'll help me to visualize the action based on your play-by-play.

Shlomo.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Man it's good thing we didn't trade Curry earlier this game. I told you guys ... don't give up on him. 

And is there any question why Curry loves it when JC is on the court?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If they hold off San Antonio, Skiles deserves a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I have no confidence that we will win this game because we've lost two close one in a row. Hopefully we can change things this time, but I'm not sure TD is going to let that happen.

We sure could use Pip right about now.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

thats a strong **** they took on curry


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> If they hold off San Antonio, Skiles deserves a lifetime achievement award.



:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs mis and AD gets a strong rebound.

Bulls get it to Curry near the FT line and he's fouled by Nesterovic. Curry to the line

Game is tied 75-75, 4:45 left

Curry hits the 1st
Missed the 2nd

Spurs look to run, but 3 bulls back.

Spurs slow it up.

Parker hgets it to Ginobili for the wide open 3 attempt from the left corner. He hits

78-76 spurs


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Man it's good thing we didn't trade Curry earlier this game.


:laugh::laugh:

If he's only going to play one quarter he sure picked a good one.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

WTF. We are suddenly sucking big time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bowen stops Crawford. They get the ball to ERob on the left side. His pass goes through Eddy's hands.

Spurs run a paly to get Ginobili the open 3 look again. Same spot, same result.

81-76

Crawford drives across the baseline, left to right. Out of control . nobody to pass to once he's up in the air. Turnover.

Spurs run another play for Ginobili and he hits his 3rd three in a row.

Timeout bulls

SPurs on a 9-0 run
84-76


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls are beginning to self-destruct. Gionobli is killing us. Here's a concept, go to zone D.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OMFG Manu is a one man wrecking crew. 3 3's in a row! There's your ballgame.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Who the hell is supposed to be guarding Ginibili?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Is there a reason the Ball can't START in Hinrichs hands and END UP in Crawfords???  Come on. No shots for Hinrich??? Stupid!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

M. Ginobili 3 straight threes. Game over.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD having a chandler-like game. 16 pts, 13 rebounds


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Gotta watch Ginobili he can kill ya.


I said it before I'll say it again, ya gotta watch this guy he'll KILL YA:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

4:28 SA - M. Ginobili makes a 24-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: T. Parker 
3:49 SA - M. Ginobili makes a 24-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: R. Nesterovic 
3:27 SA - M. Ginobili steals the ball from J. Crawford 
3:08 SA - M. Ginobili makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: T. Parker


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Here's a concept, go to zone D.


Um, SA will torch us from outside if we zone up. Here's the concept -- stick to Manu and fight through screens!! Who's guarding him?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Oh Erob...*

:upset: ERob get a clue. This is no excuse for them getting away with the flex cut three plays in a row, but did it look like Duncan was set on any of those three picks? Manuer even pushed ERob away as he went around the last screen.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> Is there a reason the Ball can't START in Hinrichs hands and END UP in Crawfords??? Come on. No shots for Hinrich??? Stupid!


That's why ... he just missed a wide open 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drives to the right side of the arc. The defense falls back leaving him open. He misses the wide open shot.

Ginobili cuts to the basket this time and gets a beautiful pass from Parker for the easy layup.

Curry is fouled at the other end.
Made both FTs

86-78

Ginobili AGAIN with the cut to the basket and the layup.

88-78


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Kendal Gill's getting worked by Manu too.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Game over. A below average 3-point shooter (Or average, at best) made 3 straight baskets for 3 point land to end this one. Again, the 4th Quarter syndrome. 

Can we play for only 3 quarters?? Someone call David Stern.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Ginoblis just hot, nobody on the Bulls could guard him right now :no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lob pass to Curry and he's pushed before he can get the shot off.

Hits the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

88-80

2:06 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Who the hell is supposed to be guarding Ginibili?


Looks like the design was to have ERob guarding him... the commentators were noting how the coaches kept screaming at ERob to watch for the moves just before Manu put them on.

Gill replaces ERob, and Manu just scored two quick ones on him too.

That guy is unstoppable. :no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Geezus. Ginobilli just ended this game. Holy moly. What are you going to do?


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, hinrich should be in a real good rhythm shooting one stupid shot. Crawford needs to be set up off of the ball.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

this little run:

Manu 13
Bulls 2

cya for the next game


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> I said it before I'll say it again, ya gotta watch this guy he'll KILL YA:upset:


Do I have to say this again? Who's guarding him?:upset:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> That's why ... he just missed a wide open 3.


Yeah, Hinrich never makes anything, does he? Wonder why he's even wasting his time in the League.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

It's over! Bulls lose another one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ginobili passes it from the right side of the arc to Duncan on the right block. Ginobili cuts. Duncan turns, fakes, man goes up in the air. duncan ducks under and hits the bank shot.

Bulls get it to AD on the left side. He loses it and fouls right away.

Spurs throw it away.

10 pt game, 1:20 left

90-80

Hinrich feeds curry on the right block, and he travels.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

relax and people get off hinrichs nuts sack. We are the bulls not the crawfords or the hinrichs


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Again, every bulls fan will be happy because we were SO CLOSE. Get over it, its the same to lose by 1 point or 15. Im getting tired of the bulls act.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

we need chandler


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls get the steal. Ball goes way upcourt to the right corner. Crawford runs over and gets it and throws up a 3 and misses.

Spurs rebound and there' s a timeout.

90-80, :47 left in the game. Spurs ball.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> Do I have to say this again? Who's guarding him?:upset:



Asked and answered.

It was ERob for first 3 shots, Gill for next 2.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

BTW Add Ginobili to the "Bulls Killers" list

:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Currys got to learn to go the other way. Everyone knows he's going to the middle.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Relax Heinrich-lovers, he was having back spasms and is playing through pain. I'm sure nobody wants him taking too many shots right now :devil:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thanks


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

this is THE MOST HEARTBREAKING LoSS EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

why foul with :30 seconds to go and down by 12???> The Game is O.V.E.R.!!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess we should be happy cause someone not named Tim Duncan won the game for the Spurs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You can't blame Hinrich for anything. he's out there with a sore back, and he shouldn't be out there at all. COnsidering, he's playing well. There's just nobody else to put out there.

Bulls foul right away on the inbounds.

Hart hits both FTs

Jamal misses a layup
Curry fouls right away

92-80, :34 left
K. Brown to the line
Hits the 1st
93-80
Hits the 2nd
94-80

Gill pushes the ball upcourt. Hedo fouls him. (Why I don't know)
Hedo is yelled at by his coach.

Gill makes the 1st FT
94-81
And the 2nd
94-82


Gill fouls to stop the clock, :27 left


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Happyface, you spelled his name wrong. Again.

Dammit we need to get some guys healthy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brown hit both FTs

Jamal to Gill on the left wing. Gill drives and misses the layup. JYD goes for the board, but it goes OB to the Spurs.

They dribble out the clock. Game is over

96-82 Final


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> this is THE MOST HEARTBREAKING LoSS EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not even close. So far this season:
1) Minnesota (Rose choked)
2) Philly (Leaded for 47 minutes, Linton choked)
3) Spurs (Ginobili, a nice player, runs over the Bulls)


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Again, every bulls fan will be happy because we were SO CLOSE. Get over it, its the same to lose by 1 point or 15. Im getting tired of the bulls act.



the Bulls being this good is much better than i or most people thought they'd be a few weeks back. I'm not complaining much, at least the Bulls finally realized what they had, and Jamal is developing~


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 13 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 1 0 0 3 0 
A. Davis 39 6-11 0-0 4-6 4 13 1 3 2 0 4 16 
E. Curry 32 4-10 0-0 8-9 2 6 2 4 0 2 5 16 
J. Crawford 42 11-26 2-7 2-3 2 4 5 3 3 0 1 26 
K. Gill 26 2-9 0-0 6-6 1 4 0 4 0 0 3 10 
E. Robinson 32 4-8 0-0 1-1 1 2 2 2 0 0 2 9 
C. Blount 6 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 4 1 0 1 0 1 2 
K. Hinrich 30 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 1 4 0 1 0 2 0 
J. Williams 19 0-4 0-0 3-4 1 3 1 1 1 0 2 3 
M. Fizer DNP - Coach's Decision 
C. Jefferies DNP - Coach's Decision 
S. Pippen DNP - Left Knee 

Totals 239 28-71 2-8 24-29 12 40 16 18 8 2 23 82 
Percentages: .394 .250 .828 Team Rebounds: 6


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, Chops, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, Cyanobacteria, SPMJ, Brian, DaBullz, superdave, Mikedc, 7thwatch,DetBNyce, darlets, airety, Mr. Bill, crazyfool83, shlomo, E L D R U H M A I, badfish, chibullsfan4life, WhoDaBest23, lister333, Genuine Article, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, ArtestFan, Aurelino, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, itso, VincentVega, sonny, Bolts, elias03,Happyface, SoCalBulls, jnrjr79)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

When is the next game and who is it against?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> the Bulls being this good is much better than i or most people thought they'd be a few weeks back. I'm not complaining much, at least the Bulls finally realized what they had, and Jamal is developing~


We are still losing, with AD or Rose, the Bulls are still losing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW ERob scored 9 points.

ERob has NOT scored 10 points in a game this season for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> We are still losing, with AD or Rose, the Bulls are still losing.


Bingo.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, last game Jamal decided to take the game off until the fourth, and we lost. This game, Eddy decided to take the game off until the fourt, and we lost. Hinrich, Gill, ERob, everybody needs to learn to be more consistent. But we can't win with our #1/#2 scoring options take off most of the game and then suddenly decide to play in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, Chops, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, hoops*, Cyanobacteria, SPMJ, MichaelOFAZ*, Brian, superdave, Mikedc, 7thwatch, curry_52*, macro6*, ryzmah, fl_flash*, rynobot, airety, max6216, Mr. Bill, crazyfool83, shlomo, Half-Life*, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, badfish, arenas809*, chibullsfan4life, Shanghai Kid, jnrjr79, lister333, Genuine Article, ballafromthenorth, Bulls96*, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, ArtestFan, Aurelino, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, itso, Lusty RaRue*, VincentVega, sonny, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, C Blizzy, Happyface, SoCalBulls, DaBullz)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> When is the next game and who is it against?


Friday @ milawaukee


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> We are still losing, with AD or Rose, the Bulls are still losing.




Yeah, I want to say "But we're competitive now - not getting blown out" but that doesn't really make me feel any better.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Again, every bulls fan will be happy because we were SO CLOSE. Get over it, its the same to lose by 1 point or 15. Im getting tired of the bulls act.


No it's not ....to me it's different. These games under Skiles are lost with heart and passion. The games under BC hell we just didn't give a fat f*ck and lost. That's the difference. 

Right now going into every game I have confidence that the Bulls can win...before it ain't like that...i just KNEW we would get our butts blown away.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Curry decides to ever play 4 quarters of basketball like the 4th quarter he played, maybe we can win a few of these games.

We hung in there. But Manu was just too much. Once again we don't close out a game that we could concievable win. They need to figure this out. Just maybe.


----------



## De_dauntless (Oct 2, 2003)

Damn that Manu guy


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unbelievable.

Three plays, all 3 executed the exact same way, involving the same two players(duncan&ginobili), and the same results for all 3. 3 straight swishes in the basket from behind the arc.

The last 3 losses have been sickening. We r a very, very, very unlucky team


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What I hate the most is that we are unlucky. Ginobili has been ice cold all season from 3 point land and he rip us with 3 consecutive daggers. 
F R U S T R A T I O N


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Friday @ milawaukee


Thanks. Hopefully Skiles stays on Curry's *** all week long. I knew Skiles couldn't sit there and tolerate Eddy's pathetic effort for a full game. Too bad he didn't jump down his throat earlier. We have three nights off until the next game, maybe Kirk's back will be in better shape by then.

I predict a fired up Eddy Curry will get 28 against Milwaukee. We should have a shot to win two out of the next three games.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> 
> 
> No it's not ....to me it's different. These games under Skiles are lost with heart and passion. The games under BC hell we just didn't give a fat f*ck and lost. That's the difference.
> ...


Different style, same result: Ping-Pong Balls


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> We are still losing, with AD or Rose, the Bulls are still losing.



Heh, i didnt expect a win tonite, see predicted score. In fact, its surprising the Bulls were leading much of the game but broke down in the 3rd. I'd say vs the Spurs with Duncan thats pretty good. 

I dont expect much because alot of the players arent ready yet and its obvious. It took this long for some idiots, including the organization to realize how good Jamal was, i mean you people wanted to get rid of him for scrubbs. You can steadily see him improving as he gets more experience. The same goes for the other young players. The problem is some of you expect too much now, and it makes you react rashly :yes: 

I think its all in perspective


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> We are still losing, with AD or Rose, the Bulls are still losing.


Thats true, and its frustrating.

BUT

there are some positives:

1) We are playing with effort now. I can live with losing close a close, hard fought game. What I can't stand is getting blown out while looking like we don't care.

2) We are playing close, competetive games with the young guys front and center instead of getting blown out with Jalen front and center

I think the wins will start coming in soon. We've lost to good teams and we've been missing key players. I'm not happy with the losing, but I think we are going in the right direction. If you want to play the "what if" game . . . if we had Tyson for these three games I think we win all of them. Tyson, hurry back. If we had Pip for these games, I think we win one or two of them. It doesn't matter now, but it makes me wonder . . . what if . . . 

Point is, we have not broken through yet, but I can see the daylight. It seems we are this close to being a good team, but we can't seem to quite put it all together. I think it will happen fairly soon (read: when Tyson comes back).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Only two guyz came to play on both ends of the floor tonight. Its sad JC and AD's great performances were wasted.

Hinrich was AWFUL tonight, and barring a couple of games this season, his offense has been garbage. 

Curry is inconsistent to say the least. That guy who played in the 4th qtr needs to understand there r 4 qtrs played in a game, not 1.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If Curry decides to ever play 4 quarters of basketball like the 4th quarter he played, maybe we can win a few of these games.


Sideline announcer said it took a chewing out by Skiles to wake him up. The guy's simply not self-motivated. If Chandler was healthy the deadbeat from Thornwood H.S. would be sitting at the end of the bench.



> We hung in there. But Manu was just too much. Once again we don't close out a game that we could concievable win. They need to figure this out. Just maybe.


Perfect execution by the Spurs down the stretch. Parker, Duncan and Ginobili shreded the Bulls with flawless execution. But then this is this trio's 3rd year together running the same plays. And it shows, doesn't it.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Spurs 95
> Bulls 82


Almost had it...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else feel like Pippen wouldn't have given up all those hoops to Manu in the 4th. He might have been burned on the first one, but the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th? I really have missed him the last few games.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

IMO Curry probably extremely stupid person with “zero” intelligence, education or “Street smartness”. Until he will be able to develop a strong “mechanical” playing habits he goes nowhere. 

Oakley was correct, saying that Curry is a hopeless loser. 

I hate Jerry Krause !


:upset:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Only two guyz came to play on both ends of the floor tonight. Its sad JC and AD's great performances were wasted.
> 
> Hinrich was AWFUL tonight, and barring a couple of games this season, his offense has been garbage.


Did you hit the mute button at the start of the game? Hinrich was suffering from back spasms all game long. He could barely put one foot in front of another. The only reason he was on the court at all was because there was no one else. Pippin was out, Robinson was recovering from illness, Johnson has no business being on an NBA court. 

They might as well place Fizer on the injured list and activate Mason.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not so sure Curry is a hopeless loser, but I certainly don't see why he is deemed untouchable by the staff. He lacks the mentality and toughness needed to excel at this level. Between him and Chandler, I take Chandler 10 times out of 10, because I know I'll get a good effort every night.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> IMO Curry probably extremely stupid person with “zero” intelligence, education or “Street smartness”. Until he will be able to develop a strong “mechanical” playing habits he goes nowhere.
> 
> Oakley was correct, saying that Curry is a hopeless loser.
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you hit the mute button at the start of the game? Hinrich was suffering from back spasms all game long. He could barely put one foot in front of another. The only reason he was on the court at all was because there was no one else. Pippin was out, Robinson was recovering from illness, Johnson has no business being on an NBA court.
> ...


That still doesn't change the fact that his offense has flat out sucked. He can't shoot, so far.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

When Tyson comes back, we need to bench Curry for at least
ten games. Preferable in the dark room (without any mirrors, so he could not enjoy his hairstyle) and feed him only with bread and water.

Because of him, our other guys absorbing more pressure/physical loads and get injured.


:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> I think the wins will start coming in soon. We've lost to good teams and we've been missing key players. I'm not happy with the losing, but I think we are going in the right direction. If you want to play the "what if" game . . . if we had Tyson for these three games I think we win all of them. Tyson, hurry back. If we had Pip for these games, I think we win one or two of them. It doesn't matter now, but it makes me wonder . . . what if . . .
> 
> Point is, we have not broken through yet, but I can see the daylight. It seems we are this close to being a good team, but we can't seem to quite put it all together. I think it will happen fairly soon (read: when Tyson comes back).


I don't think the wins will start coming in soon. Not at all. 

In fact, the losses will simply become worse in nature.

when you are used to losing, you become used to being a loser.

Losing tough games all the time or losing by blowout, you are still a loser.

At some point, the heart will go out of those players showing heart, and we'll be right back where we were by the time we traded Rose and Marshall.

The pattern is the same, the players are different. The honeymoon period was over after the 1st quarter of the 2nd game. The honeymoon when we traded for Rose lasted 4 games.

Lotto, here we come!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich's shot will come around. For context, refer to the rookie numbers of John Stockton, Gary Payton and Steve Nash.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A few of you are a little too upset about tonight's game. Did you really expect us to beat the Spurs? We did about what I thought we'd do.

If you thought we were going to win this game, and losing it because Ginobilli went on a tear disapoints you--then you might have too high of expectations.

The games we need to be winning are the games against Eastern Conference teams. We need to beat Philly. We need to beat the Bucks on friday. Anyone in the atlantic division we should beat.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich's shot will come around. For context, refer to the rookie numbers of John Stockton, Gary Payton and Steve Nash.


Wouldn't hurt the Bulls if it actually came sooner. His lack of ability to make open shots so far has just killed this team.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't hurt the Bulls if it actually came sooner. His lack of ability to make open shots so far has just killed this team.


This team has much bigger problems than Kirk's shooting.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I was at the game.


Eddy Curry is horrible. The guy has absolutely no basketball IQ.... he doesn't know when to help defensively, box out, etc. He doesn't know basic fundementals. He's lazy... 

Also, while I was at the game... I was thinking about what could have been with Jay Williams. He played well toward the end of the season... and I know he'd play great in this new offense. I was just thinking about how well he could penetrate to the basket.... the Bulls really need someone like that.... and I think Jay Williams could have done it on a consistent basis and become a threat. Too bad it didn't work that way...... :sigh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I was at the game.
> 
> 
> Eddy Curry is horrible. The guy has absolutely no basketball IQ.... he doesn't know when to help defensively, box out, etc. He doesn't know basic fundementals. He's lazy...


If all that is true, he doesn't have much time left on this team.


Edit:

Following that though, there are several teams out west that would love to have a big man who can score, and wouldn't need him to be the primary option: Dallas to begin with.

They can pay handsomely too.


Just a thought. Such is a ways off.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

You know what sucked is that Curry looked damn good in the 4th there (or at least better then the first 3 quarters)
If he played the rest of the game like he did there, then it woulda been a great game for him.

But he only showed up for one quarter.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Pre-game is on now.
> 
> Nater - the site is fast enough for me to do the play-by-play. We can trade off - like when I want to eat dinner ;-)


Sorry, DaBullz... I'm just reading through the thread now.

I won't be online for any games aired on FSNChicago. I don't get cable, so those are the games I catch at my health club.


----------

